# Hello everybody...



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Hello..
I am new to snowboard forums. I am not much experienced about snowboarding as have tried only two times but like it anyway. Looking forward to learning more...Are there any tips about snowboarding, like how snowboard, or how to stop? Any suggestions from experts!!
Thanks.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome! ride as much as possible, being a good skateboarder never hurt a snowboarder ... you could check out some youtube videos for instruction


----------

